# Outta my range for sure = BIG bucks!



## Flaschenjager (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey all -
 As some of you may know, I collect antique bottle books. I've picked up many at only a dollar a piece or in lots for a couple of bucks for several. With this being said, I know the many books and their prices well, but have never heard of this book. It is THE STANDARD FRUIT JAR REFERENCE by Dick Roller. Comments from any jar people???  Here's the link: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Standard-Fruit-Jar-Reference-Dick-Roller-Book_W0QQitemZ140054023773QQihZ004QQcategoryZ892QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 [] For the money, I think I'd rather have some nice jars featured in the book. []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't collect jars Meech but this must have some hidden significance. Look at the bids, 5 bids from 5 different people. Hard to chalk that up to a bidders war or even the seller padding the price. Maybe Bob or Tammy can shed some light. I have spent $80.00 on a book but I agree, if I had $460.00 spare change, I would probably have to buy some glass![] Kelley


----------



## PhilaBottles (Nov 23, 2006)

maybe its because of the authors name [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bobclay (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

 This book sells so high for several reasons. It is without a doubt THE most well researched and informative jar book ever printed. It is also VERY limited, with only 600 original copies being printed and almost half of them were destroyed by termites in Dick's garage. 

 I sold a copy last year for $422.

 Bob Clay


----------



## PhilaBottles (Nov 23, 2006)

why doesnt he reprint them? or sell the rights?


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 23, 2006)

When was the book published?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2006)

Bob is exactly right and Dick Roller has past away. Heavy duty fruit jar collectors will want the signed copy and it had lots of info that the red book does not have.


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 23, 2006)

That is usually what does it for an author. Your writings go as you go down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pun intended.


----------



## bobclay (Nov 23, 2006)

Dick Roller was a friend of mine. I worked closely with him on the Ball section of the Standard Fruit Jar Reference. One of the main problems with this book was that when first printed in the early 1980s, many collectors wouldn't pay his asking price for the book. (which was around $80 if I recall right) But if you were so lucky to have bought one, you quickly realized this was not your ordinary book. And then when the remaining copies were discovered to be rendered useless by the termites, it just made existing copies that much more desireable. And NO publisher of jar books has ever gone so far indepth as Dick Roller did. Many of those same collectors that wouldn't pay $80 for a hardbound copy back then, gladly spend the bigger bucks now to have one of these.

 Jerry McCann has purchased the rights to the book and has plans for reprinting them in the future, but it will be a while before that happens. Each time a copy appears on ebay, the price goes higher.

 Bob


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 23, 2006)

I would love to see a reprinting of the book. I have talke to a couple of my friends locally and they said the same thing about the book. They both owned the same book, one sold it to the other who in turn gave it to his uncle as a present. WOW!! What a nephew. But to get to the point they both gave it a big thumbs up. I will be looking for a copy for myself whenever it does come back out.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Bob, Keep us posted about the reprint.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 24, 2006)

Two things...

 One  - Flasch....you dig some hi powered bottles...I'm sure you'll dig one and make enough for this book...

 Second - I feel ya....I don't want to pay dam near 50 bucks for the GA Crown top books..even though I need it.


----------



## bobclay (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi all,

 Well, as we can see, the book closed at $575, the highest I've ever seen one of these sell for. Normally, they sell for $200-$250.

 I can understand everyone's perspective on this...whether or not it is "worth" that amount or not. As with jars, bottles or anything else, "worth" is defined by the individual. Some people want to know every little detail they can about their hobby. This books give more history of any jar than any other book ever printed. Who made it, when, where, patent drawings and research, etc. To some folks, that knowledge is as important, if not more important than the jar itself. To others, it is merely a book. To some, it is a collectible itself because of the limited supply and increasing demand. Even a reprinting will not diminish the value of these (first printings) a whole lot, I only expect them to become more valuable as time goes on.

 Bob


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 25, 2006)

We didn't start collecting fruit jars until well after the termites did their damage - too busy raising kids & the like.  We did manage to track down Dick Roller in the mid-1990's, and let him know of our interest the the Reference.  Shortly thereafter, Dick reprinted maybe 60 or so (?) copies & we were able to obtain one of those.  Even though it is not an original, is unsigned, and in looseleaf format, I'll not be parting with it anytime soon.  Also, it is NOT a price guide - keep your Redbook for that.  
   If you are interested in fruit jar history but the Reference is not available (or not in the budget), the Fruit Jar Works (2 volumes) by Alice Creswick comes in an almost respectable second place.  It can be pretty hard to find as well, but it was reprinted in 1995 by Doug Leybourne.  Should be a little easier on the pocketbook too.  -Tammy


----------

